# Clippers Training Camp on NBA TV



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

On Thursday NBA TV will be at the Clippers training camp and will broadcast live what happening there. It's live at 9 am Pacific and a recap at 4 pm. I will probably tape at 9 cuz I have class. So if anyone has NBA TV check it out. If not ask me if you want a recap.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

comcast cable took off nba tv...


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

That sucks that they will be showing it at 9am, I will miss it and can't tape it. :dead:


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

I think at 4 they are re-showing it or re-capping it I dont know which.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Starbury03 said:


> I think at 4 they are re-showing it or re-capping it I dont know which.



Hopefully it is a re-show because I am assuming a recap would be much too short.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Weasel said:


> Hopefully it is a re-show because I am assuming a recap would be much too short.


It wont be a recap. I just looked at my DirecTv schedule and it shows that will be a complete repeat of the show.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

DaFranchise said:


> It wont be a recap. I just looked at my DirecTv schedule and it shows that will be a complete repeat of the show.



Very Nice. :cheers:


----------



## Mecca (Jul 3, 2005)

I check the listings, they'll show every coverage 100%.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

I love this training camp coverage. Im watching the Honets right now. I cant wait for the Clips on Thursday


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

I am watching the re-cap of the Hornets one and they arent showing how they practice was live just segements.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Yeah I saw it too. I guess its only a recap. The live practices are much better. I was just watching Bobcats practice. They look like my old high school basketball team. We lost 1st rd in CIF playoffs so we werent that good.


----------



## Botchla (Sep 29, 2005)

I wonder if ralf or mike smith are gonna be one of the announcers during the practice, hope they interview livy and ask how much he weighs now, gonna wake up early just to watch it. :clap:


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

I anit gonna go to school this is gonna be very tight to live as it is happening.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

I cant wait. I set my TIVO so I dont miss a minute.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Clips on NBA TV in 30 minutes. Oh yeah!


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Dang man why are the showing Vintage NBA, they better show it I didnt go to school to watch this.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Practice must be starting late because they are showing Vintage NBA and it keeps saying that the Training Camp coverage is Up Next.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

I forgot how good Isaiah Thomas was. It will be on, I hope.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Yes its finally on now!!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Please post some about what you guys see for those you can't see it, thanks.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

I guess Dunleavy didnt want to be mic'ed.


----------



## Botchla (Sep 29, 2005)

interesting that Mike is has been the only coach to not want people to hear his plays, i missed some, just wondering if they interviewed anyone yet.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Mike D is mic'd now, he was going through his defensive sets and didnt want other coaches scouting his D. So far they did a short interview with EB. Hey whats John Lucas doing there? DId anyone else just see that? Mike SMith has been doing a lot of commentary.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

They are interviewing Elgin right now. He said they love Korolev's playmaking ability. Korolev has a great vision and they will use him at Point Forward this year too. For a guy 6'9 he has some nice handles. This **** is great, I could watch this all day.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Interviewing former Clip Gary Grant. I loved Gary, he was a very solid PG


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Man I am loving what I am seeing they seem alot more disciplined than the bobcats. Singleton seems to have a very good mid-range jumper I can see this guy haveing a nice impact. The more I watch I think they could get to 50 wins. Yaro looks bigger than I thought but probably needs strenght in his legs, he has a nice feel for the game and pretty good handle. I like what I have seen hopefully he can transfer that to games. This team also seems to have good depth with Livingston,Ross,Ewing,Singelton,Korelov,McCarty,Wilcox,Rebracca off the bench. Dunleavy wants to have players with multiple postitions so that he can bring diffretn units in the game. I dont think Tabuse will make the team since they are usng Korelov at the 1, that makes Cassell,Livingston,Ewing and possibly Mobley they dont have a need for him.


----------



## sipclip (Jan 21, 2005)

Yeah I have to say that I am very impressed with Singletons jumper and most them are off the dribble. I really think this guy is going to be a real diamond in the rough.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Starbury03 said:


> Man I am loving what I am seeing they seem alot more disciplined than the bobcats. Singleton seems to have a very good mid-range jumper I can see this guy haveing a nice impact. The more I watch I think they could get to 50 wins. Yaro looks bigger than I thought but probably needs strenght in his legs, he has a nice feel for the game and pretty good handle. I like what I have seen hopefully he can transfer that to games. This team also seems to have good depth with Livingston,Ross,Ewing,Singelton,Korelov,McCarty,Wilcox,Rebracca off the bench. Dunleavy wants to have players with multiple postitions so that he can bring diffretn units in the game. I dont think Tabuse will make the team since they are usng Korelov at the 1, that makes Cassell,Livingston,Ewing and possibly Mobley they dont have a need for him.


I agree with everything. We have so much depth. Our outside shooting looks to be leaps and bounds ahead of last year. Im definitely impressed. How bout 5th or 6th seed?


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

sipclip said:


> Yeah I have to say that I am very impressed with Singletons jumper and most them are off the dribble. I really think this guy is going to be a real diamond in the rough.


SIngleton looks very impressive. I like the way Freddy Vinson looks as well.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Vinson looks pretty good another guy who can shoot I think they might keep one or two guys from camp. Maybe Riener or N'Dong and Vinson or White.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Are they going to show any of the night practice?


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

I dont know probably not which sucks because that is when they scrimmage.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Starbury03 said:


> I dont know probably not which sucks because that is when they scrimmage.


Yeah thats why I was hoping they would show it. Well its over. I wish they would show more. I will tune into the recap show to see if they show anything new.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

It's still going. Damm Livingston hit the weight room.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Yeah Livi does look bigger. I didnt see him shoot much but I heard his jumper is vastly improved. Mike D said there are only 1 or 2 spots available.


----------



## Clippinrightalong (Jan 9, 2005)

I love watching this show. I would love it to be on all the time while they are training. I knew it was on but since I live in the Midwest my tivo said only tonite at 7pm E. I came to this forum and read that you were all watching it now. I am sad I missed so much. I see my favorite player. Thanks for your information and now I am taping it for my husband. GO CLIPPERS. Our team is going to be awesome this season. :banana:


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Tonight at 4 there will be a recap show.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

They are re-showing the whole thing again right now if anyone wants to check it out.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Ah damn it.... I missed it..... 

I doubt it... But anyone got any video of it..............


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Starbury03 said:


> It's still going. Damm Livingston hit the weight room.



He look like he gained much weight? Would you say a perfect amount or to much....? Much of his speed depends on his build I think... But he really needed to get some extra beef on him, so the injurys aren't so excessive.


----------



## Clippinrightalong (Jan 9, 2005)

Hey Starbury, The show I am watching right now seems to be parts of the other one which ended but some new stuff is on. Am I wrong? It seems like they are including different stuff this time and I thought it was just replaying the earlier show?? I am confused, can you help? :banana:


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

They were using Korolev at the 1? That is very surprising. Thanks for the nice info guys. :clap:


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> He look like he gained much weight? Would you say a perfect amount or to much....? Much of his speed depends on his build I think... But he really needed to get some extra beef on him, so the injurys aren't so excessive.


His arms are more defined but nothing major. His speed will not be affected


----------



## Botchla (Sep 29, 2005)

did anyone hear that mike smith saying that shaun was 6'8?


----------



## RhettO (May 15, 2003)

I wish this was its own 24 hour a day channel. I could watch this all day.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Weasel said:


> They were using Korolev at the 1? That is very surprising. Thanks for the nice info guys. :clap:


Yeah Mike D said Korolev sees the floor exceptionally well and has great playmaking ability. He also said that Cat and Sam came up to him after the scrimmage last night and said that Korolev impressed them big time. They both said he is a player. Thats pretty impressive for two vets to give props to an 18 year old rookie


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Botchla said:


> did anyone hear that mike smith saying that shaun was 6'8?


I didnt hear that but I wouldnt be surprised. He just turned 20 and is probably still growing.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

DaFranchise said:


> Yeah Mike D said Korolev sees the floor exceptionally well and has great playmaking ability. He also said that Cat and Sam came up to him after the scrimmage last night and said that Korolev impressed them big time. They both said he is a player. Thats pretty impressive for two vets to give props to an 18 year old rookie



Very nice to hear that Mobely and Cassell think highly of Korolev. Not offen that older vets give praise to a rookie.


----------



## Botchla (Sep 29, 2005)

did anyone notice how singleton was playing, i didn't really see a lot of him


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Botchla said:


> did anyone notice how singleton was playing, i didn't really see a lot of him


He looked good. I was watching him in a shooting drill and he looked good shooting off the dribble.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

I am going to check out the "re-cap" or whatever right now, hopefully it is good stuff that was shown eariler. :cheers:


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Well the re-cap sucked. It was pretty much more talking than showing any basketball. It was only 30 minutes and I wasn't pleased. Some things I picked up on from the re-cap was that Livingston is eager to learn from Cassell, Dunleavy calls Korolev by Yarik and Mobley by Cat.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

I never knew Mike D had such a nice lefty sky hook. Did anyone else see that? Sorry the recap sucked the practice was pretty cool in the am.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

DaFranchise said:


> I never knew Mike D had such a nice lefty sky hook. Did anyone else see that? Sorry the recap sucked the practice was pretty cool in the am.


Yeah I saw that, it was very nice. Swish


----------



## schub (Jul 13, 2003)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Ah damn it.... I missed it.....
> 
> I doubt it... But anyone got any video of it..............



There are three videos available here: http://www.nba.com/preview2005/lac.html (on the right side under the EA module).


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

schub said:


> There are three videos available here: http://www.nba.com/preview2005/lac.html (on the right side under the EA module).



Thanks for the links.
Pretty much all of the recap shown at 4pm yesterday was in those 3 clips.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

schub said:


> There are three videos available here: http://www.nba.com/preview2005/lac.html (on the right side under the EA module).



Thanks for the link.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

I almost forgot to post this did anyone hear how Elton begged the Clippers to not match the offer from Miami and really wanted to leave. But once the offer was matched he didnt pout and just came back as buisness. I am glad they keep him I think Lamar Odom probably is to.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Yeah I heard that. Im glad we matched the offer. It was a great decision to keep EB over Odom


----------

